# DBCooper promoted to Network Team Member



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

DBCooper promoted to Network Team Member
Please join us in congratulating our new Network Team Member,
DBCooper


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations and well done.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Indeed, Congrats DB and welcome aboard!


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Welcome Aboard:thumb:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Great I have found his advice polite and useful out there. Congratulations!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you everyone! Hope all is well, Happy Sunday!

Merci Beaucoup!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Congratulations Dan! :thumb: Well deserved.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*Live long and prosper Dan! :dance:

*


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats, DB. Welcome!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to 'The Staff' DB, if you're quick the teapot is hot and there's still some biscuits left :wink:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Dan - well done!


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

WereBo said:


> Welcome to 'The Staff' DB, if you're quick the teapot is hot and there's still some biscuits left :wink:


*Wow 'Bo - I can't wait to have my access to the tea & bikkies! :whistling:
*


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Congrats mate and welcome!


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

woohoo - now where did you hide that cash?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Congratulations! Enjoy the new coat.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Excellently done DB... however you do know this will raise your profile which may lead to the FEDS sniffing around and picking up your trail again?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome to the team!


----------

